# VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen



## FrozenPie (4. Februar 2020)

*VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*

VMWare, der Marktführer in Sachen Virtualisierungssoftware, hat sein Lizenzmodell verändert: Ab sofort werden für einzelne CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen zwei Lizenzen fällig (für Dual-CPU mit mehr als 32 Kernen pro CPU entsprechend vier Lizenzen).
Das trifft besonders AMD in diesem Bereich, da Intel dort aktuell für den Kunden CPUs mit maximal 28 Kernen ausliefert. Somit sind alle betroffen, die einen EPYC Prozessor mit 48 oder 64 Kernen als Virtualisierungshost verbaut haben.

Das neue Lizenzmodell sieht wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für AMD fällt somit ein großer Kostenvorteil im Virtualisierungsbereich weg, allerdings war es abzusehen, dass sich ein Hersteller wie VMWare nicht die Umsätze durch die Lappen gehen lässt welche mit steigender Kernzahl pro Sockel einhergehen.
Erst vor ein paar Jahren war man dort auch von einem "Pro Sockel Lizenzmodell" auf ein "CPU-Kerne pro Sockel" Lizenzmodell umgeschwenkt und die aktuellen Änderungen sind lediglich ein weiterdenken dieser damaligen Änderungen.
Intel dürfte erst mit der breiten Verfügbarkeit ihres MCM Cascade-Lake-AP-Modells mit 56 Kernen betroffen sein.


Quelle: Hardwareluxx


----------



## Knogle (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*

Heftig. Bin ich froh dass ich KVM nutze.


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hersteller wie VMWare nicht die Umsätze durch die Lappen gehen lässt welche mit steigender Kernzahl pro Sockel einhergehen.


War bei Windows Desktop/Server (nicht nur Kerne, auch RAM) früher auch nicht anders. 
Wie dass heute ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.

KVM ist eh die bessere Wahl gegen VM(-Bloat)ware.

Aber ich geb zu, verwende VMware immer noch, ist mit OSX/Win schlicht einfacher.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



Lexx schrieb:


> War bei Windows Desktop/Server (nicht nur Kerne, auch RAM) früher auch nicht anders.
> Wie dass heute ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> KVM ist eh die bessere Wahl gegen VM(-Bloat)ware.
> ...



Das ist heute immer noch so. Aktuelle Windows Server werden "per Core" lizenziert, 16 Cores sind Basis.
Letztendlich wird sich an den Lizenzkosten, wenn jetzt auch bereits alles korrekt lizenziert ist, nicht viel ändern. Nur einem zukünftigen "Sparpotential" wird vorsorglich ein Riegel vorgeschoben!

Ich denke, dass es hier um VMware vSphere geht und nicht um Fusion oder Workstation. Das sind mehr als nur 2 Paar Schuhe.
Und bei Servervirtualisierung ist VMware immer noch, aus sehr gutem Grund, Marktführer.


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



Hatuja schrieb:


> ist VMware immer noch, aus sehr gutem Grund Marktführer.


Jo.
Verwende zu 99% Fusion, da OSX.
Unschlagbar, habe viele probiert.

Und mit ein bissl "hacking", bewegt man sogar Nvidia-Beschleuniger zur Mitarbeit.
(Hab ich in der PCGH-Print "gelernt".)
Das können andere nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



Knogle schrieb:


> Heftig. Bin ich froh dass ich KVM nutze.


Wir nutzen XCP-ng in der Firma. Das ist ein Zweig des Citrix XenServers, aber ohne dessen Ballast in Form diverser  Restriktionen. Ich mag das Teil wirklich sehr gern. Die UI basiert auf Xen Orchestra.


----------



## chenjung (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*

Das ist schon echt Frech, wie bei MS.

Gott sei dank gibt es genug auswahl an anderer Software. Weil dieses Lieznzmodell ist echt heftig ekelhaft.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*

Oracle, IBM, Microsoft (und viele weitere) und jetzt auch VMWare.

Alle die On-Prem Software nach Lizenzsystem vertreiben haben irgendwann gemerkt, dass es schlau ist die Kunden nach Anzahl der Kerne und nicht nach Anzahl CPUs oder Instanzen bezahlen zu lassen.
Ist in der Cloud ja das Gleiche.

Meine Erfahrung aus dem IT Bereich zeigt im Grunde, dass beide Seiten immer versuchen zu tricksen. Die Käufer versuchen durch geschicktes Infrastruktur-Management ihre Lizenzkosten zu reduzieren (Instanzen zusammenlegen etc.) und die Verkäufer versuchen mit anderen Lizenzsystemen gegenzuwirken.

Ich konnte aber zum Glück schon einige Kunden zu Open Source Systemen bewegen, nachdem ihnen der proprietäre Lizenzkram zu teuer und undurchsichtig wurde. Auch das ist nicht umsonst aber z.B. Enterprise Support für eine Open Source Software kostet trotzdem nur ein Bruchteil als wenn man sich den teuren Kram ala MS, Oracle etc. kauft. Und so groß ist der Unterschied vom Umfang und Qualität der Software in vielen Bereichen nicht mehr. Zumal man heutzutage auch weniger Support braucht, wenn man qualifiziertes Personal hat (Software und Doku sind einfach besser als vor 20 Jahren).

Bezahlung pro genutztem CPU Core widerspricht halt dem Trend in der IT zu mehr Parallelisierung und Nebenläufigkeit komplett. Heutzutage ist die Software meist teurer als die Hardware. Während man früher oft gehört hat "Wir können uns den Server nicht leisten" hört man heute eher "Wir können uns die Lizenzkosten nicht leisten".


----------



## Sierra_Hotel (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Oracle, IBM, Microsoft (und viele weitere) und jetzt auch VMWare.
> 
> Alle die On-Prem Software nach Lizenzsystem vertreiben haben irgendwann gemerkt, dass es schlau ist die Kunden nach Anzahl der Kerne und nicht nach Anzahl CPUs oder Instanzen bezahlen zu lassen.
> Ist in der Cloud ja das Gleiche.
> ...


Open Source in allen Ehren, aber spätestens bei einem Desaster Recovery weiß man dann oft erst, welche Virtualisierungslösung wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Hatuja (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



Sierra_Hotel schrieb:


> Open Source in allen Ehren, aber spätestens bei einem Desaster Recovery weiß man dann oft erst, welche Virtualisierungslösung wirklich gut ist.


Das ist prinzipiell auch meine Meinung.

Open-Source ist letztendlich auch nur günstiger, wenn man keinen Business-Critical Support benötigt. Und den kann mMn. auch nur der Hersteller direkt leisten.
Firmen wie VMware oder auch Oracle entwickeln Ihre Produkte von vornherein nicht für Privatkunden oder kleine Unternehmen, sondern für Großkunden mit eigenen Rechenzentren.
Sobald du darauf angewiesen bist, dass du mit diesen Produkten dein Geld verdienst, sind die Lizenzkosten dann gar nicht mehr so extrem.

Wenn bei VMware z.B. doch mal was nicht funktioniert, haben wir die Sicherheit, dass der Support das System innerhalb von 4 Stunden wieder zum laufen bringt.
Auch für Softwarebugs steht dann innerhalb 12 Stunden ein für uns entwickelter Patch bereit, der dann ggf. ins nächste Release einfließt.

Enterprise Support von externen Dienstleistern kann das nicht leisten oder ist dann so teuer, dass man letztendlich das gleichen bezahlt...


----------



## nibi030 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*

Ich verstehe den Aufschrei nicht... das ist doch nichts neues und natürlich wollen die ihr Geld dafür haben. Es gibt ja auch keinen Aufschrei wenn jemand nen 16 Kerner in seinem Blade hat und trotzdem ne volle Lizenz kaufen muss 

Fusion, Workstation Kommentare : ihr seid sicherlich nicht die Zielgruppe von VM Ware. Open Source für die Tonne...das kann man machen wenn man vielleicht einen Cage hat, aber doch nicht mehr wenn ich ne Farm habe....mal abgesehen vom fehlenden Desaster Recovery und kommt mir jetzt mit Snapshots, das ist kein Desaster Recovery.


----------



## shadie (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: VMWare verändert Lizenzmodell - Trifft besonders CPUs mit mehr als 32 Kernen*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Aufschrei nicht... das ist doch nichts neues und natürlich wollen die ihr Geld dafür haben. Es gibt ja auch keinen Aufschrei wenn jemand nen 16 Kerner in seinem Blade hat und trotzdem ne volle Lizenz kaufen muss
> 
> Fusion, Workstation Kommentare : ihr seid sicherlich nicht die Zielgruppe von VM Ware. Open Source für die Tonne...das kann man machen wenn man vielleicht einen Cage hat, aber doch nicht mehr wenn ich ne Farm habe....mal abgesehen vom fehlenden Desaster Recovery und kommt mir jetzt mit Snapshots, das ist kein Desaster Recovery.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben.

Im Prof. Bereich ist Vmware aktuell der Standard.
Und die Supportanpassung wird doch nur gemacht, weil man mit den neuen AMD CPU´s andere Vorgaben hardwaerseitig nun hat.

Schön finden muss man das natürlich nicht.
Wenn die CPU Hersteller aber auf einmal doppelt so viele Kerne in einen Sockel stopfen verdient der Software Hersteller nur noch halb so viel.
Also passen die das Modell an um wieder das gleiche raus zu bekommen wie vorher.

Finde ich nicht verwerflich sondern nur eine Reaktion auf die aktuelle Marktsituation.

Könnt ja mal schauen wie es bei Hyper-V ist:
Windows Server 2019-Lizenzierung und -Preise | Microsoft


----------

